# Areas to live



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys

just wondering if anyone lives in an area called The Links? apparently is a set of new towers next to the greens? Is it any good?

same question for the Emaar original 6 towers in Marina..?

thanks
Ghandi


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

High rise buildings, next to the views. Very nice area.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> just wondering if anyone lives in an area called The Links? apparently is a set of new towers next to the greens? Is it any good?
> 
> ...


I live in the Links. The area is actually called The Views, presumably because all the apartments either look out on the golf course or on the canal. There are 2 high rise towers - Links East & Links West. There is also a low-rise tower - Golf Apartments. All the buildings are very nice and of a decent quality (particularly when you consider the usual rubbish buildings that you get around Dubai!). The buildings are just over 2 years old. There are predominantly young expats there.

I like it there and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks guys

another very quick couple of questions as its been a while since i rented a place out etc and the rules have changed in my workplace etc - we now sign over the money ourselves instead of them signing the cheques over

1. If a property agent is telling me the agent is abroad and its handled through a power of attourney who signs the contract, is there any issues or potential scams with that?

2. whats the process for rentals? do I see the contract, then hand over the checks, and then we sign the contract once funds are cleared? or do I give the checks when I sign the contract?

3. Who's name do i put the checks in - the broker or the owner / landlord?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Answers in red, below.



ghandi2485 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> another very quick couple of questions as its been a while since i rented a place out etc and the rules have changed in my workplace etc - we now sign over the money ourselves instead of them signing the cheques over
> 
> ...


_Normally the landlord, unless he asks you to write out the cheques to the agent. This would normally be the case where the agent manages the property but in such cases, it is better to deal with the more well-known agencies just to give you the peace of mind that you are not being scammed!_


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

OK thanks - just on the first point, if he shows me the POA and a passport copy of both people, is it still a risk?


----------

